# Looking for a good climber/crewleader



## Themadd1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Looking for a good climber/crewleader in Boston Area*

So I have a buddy who owns a tree company in Boston and asked if I had any to spare. Yeah right, although leaving my own headaches and working for someone else does have its benefits. So this is what he is asking.

Boston Area
30,000 - 70,000 per year 
Benefits
Bonus opportunities
As much work as you can handle

Must be experienced with pruning, removal, cabling, and pesticides/fertilizer.

CDL a plus

I can give out contact information to those interested and look forward to the comments as well.

Themadd1
:spam:


----------



## Themadd1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Lots of lookers but no bites... I guess everyone out there is gainfully employed. Does anyone else have problems finding qualified applicants? Does anyone in the New England area know where the younger tree climbers can be found?


----------



## skwerl (Mar 6, 2006)

Trying to find a climber and then making him the crew foreman can be difficult. You can't run a crew from up in a tree. And just because a man has climbing and tree cutting abilities doesn't make him foreman material. I quit working for others and became a freelance because I hate being made foreman. I got enough to worry about up in the tree without trying to control the guys on the ground. Put somebody else in charge and let the climber just climb.

Just a suggestion that might make it easier to fill your needs. Foremen typically make lousy climbers and vice versa.

:monkey:


----------



## Themadd1 (Mar 6, 2006)

This can be true, the whole foreman/climber issue. Although, it might be possible to hire a foreman only right now. I will talk with my boy Ryan and see if he is interested in finding a foremena only. I actually think I will tell him to look on here for himself. Thanks for the reponse...

Themadd1


----------



## jmack (Mar 11, 2006)

*ya*



Themadd1 said:


> Lots of lookers but no bites... I guess everyone out there is gainfully employed. Does anyone else have problems finding qualified applicants? Does anyone in the New England area know where the younger tree climbers can be found?


the younger guys are being wooed by the corporations especially in ne climbers are always hard to find


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 11, 2006)

which is it 30 or 70?


----------



## Themadd1 (Mar 11, 2006)

It is definately based on experience. Without and certifications $30,000 with certs, cdl, a few years of experience, ISA/MAA certified, has a pesticide license, I would go up to 70,000 with additional bonuses. It just depends on what you and I feel you bring to the company. If a climber can bring in $3000 a day than I have no problem paying near or at the top wage....


----------

